# Searching for MINI poodle breeders in Ontario, Canada



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I wonder if @Dechi might have some suggestions for you. Or maybe @For Want of Poodle.

P.S. I’m originally from Ontario! Born and raised in and around Toronto. Went to school in Kingston. Oh how I miss it! Say hello to my beloved old home for me.


----------



## Samantha 01 (May 31, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I wonder if @Dechi might have some suggestions for you. Or maybe @For Want of Poodle.
> 
> P.S. I’m originally from Ontario! Born and raised in and around Toronto. Went to school in Kingston. Oh how I miss it! Say hello to my beloved old home for me.


Good afternoon,

Thanks so much for the reply. Lovely, I used to live in Kingston. It’s a great place to live. Will do.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Definitely check out the post here, it's pretty comprehensive:









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com





I remember there are way more standard and toy breeders than minis - I ended up with a standard.
I also recommend looking at the Ottawa Valley Poodle club, Poodle Club of Canada, and the Ontario Poodle club members. For some reason members of one club are often not members of the others.

Unfortunately demand is very high right now, it seems most good breeders have a long waitlist.


----------



## Samantha 01 (May 31, 2021)

Good afternoon,

Thanks for the recommendations. Yes I think because of COVID there seems to be a demand for dogs since people are working from home. Yes I agree way more standards than minis. However, I am looking for a smaller dog that can enjoy condo living. I have had both toys and minis growing up and enjoyed them both. Our old breeder was Louise Prince and she doesn’t seem to be doing this any longer.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I wonder if @Dechi might have some suggestions for you.


Unfortunately, I don’t know of any breeder that I would recommend in Quebec or Ontario. They’re very hard to find.


----------



## Samantha 01 (May 31, 2021)

Okay. Thanks for the reply. I appreciate it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dechi said:


> Unfortunately, I don’t know of any breeder that I would recommend in Quebec or Ontario. They’re very hard to find.


Such a shame. No wonder so many end up going the puppy mill/BYB route.


----------



## Samantha 01 (May 31, 2021)

I would add that I would even adopt a rescue if there was full disclosure of the dogs history.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Samantha 01 said:


> I would add that I would even adopt a rescue if there was full disclosure of the dogs history.


Good breeders have contracts to ensure they get their dogs back should the owner’s circumstances change, so they don’t end up in rescue. So be sure to let whatever breeder(s) you speak with know that you’d be open to an older dog.

A breeder offered me an adolescent poodle when I was puppy hunting, because he was too rambunctious for the family that had purchased him.


----------



## Samantha 01 (May 31, 2021)

That’s a great idea. When I mean a rescue I mean a re home situation. I should clarify that. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

I am not as experienced as @Dechi, but some breeders I have heard local poodle people recommend are Sanvar, Bellefleet and Denali. There may be threads on some of them here.


----------



## Samantha 01 (May 31, 2021)

Ok thanks so much for this info. I appreciate it.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi!

You've already noticed that there aren't necessarily a large number of quality, conscientious breeders compared to the less desirable choices. Those quality breeders are also most likely, with the occasional serendipitous exception, running waitlists for quite a while to come.

You may need to consider expanding your search range, and, if the borders start opening in the near future, that range might extend into the US.

Have you had any luck with the Poodle Clubs mentioned by For Want of Poodle? They're usually a great source and often know who has upcoming litters or even rehomes.


*Poodle Club of Canada Breeder List*
Microsoft Word - PCC2021Breeders 4 24.doc (poodleclubcanada.club)
*Canadian Kennel Club Breeder List*
Puppy List & Approved Breeders | CKC
*Ottawa Valley Poodle Club Breeder List*
Breeder Listing – Ottawa Valley Poodle Club

There's also a Miniature Poodle Club of Ontario (and other clubs) mentioned on the CKC site but no contact info
Canadian Kennel Club | Club Canin Canadien (ckc.ca)


----------



## Samantha 01 (May 31, 2021)

Good afternoon,

So in terms of the US I haven’t yet because the borders are closed. Also, we have family friends who shipped a dog from Alberta to BC during the pandemic. I can only imagine how scary this is for a puppy. Any thoughts on this? I did join some Facebook groups and I am waiting for approval. I also looked at the Ottawa Valley Breeders and there didn’t seem to be much available. Also, it’s hard to tell if some of the sites are still active. One was last activated in 2019.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Samantha 01 said:


> Also, it’s hard to tell if some of the sites are still active. One was last activated in 2019.


Don't worry if sites aren't updated. Some breeders are tech savvy and like to keep them UTD but others, tech savvy or not, don't. They tend to focus on their dogs and let people find them. Contact them, calling often works best, and introduce yourself to make a connection. Going thru the Poodle Club/s is also usually helpful. They'll have a good idea who might be having pups and when.



Samantha 01 said:


> shipped a dog from Alberta to BC during the pandemic. I can only imagine how scary this is for a puppy. Any thoughts on this?


Shipping suggests going via cargo and that's definitely not recommended. I wouldn't personally consider a breeder that would ship unless in the cabin, with a nanny or the owner themselves accompanying the pup (best choice), even if it's allowed by the airlines.


----------



## Samantha 01 (May 31, 2021)

Yes I will be calling around. Is it true that some standard breeders occasionally breed minis? I have been hearing that. But there’s not much indication on their sites. Yes, I’m not going to be flying anytime soon as a result of the pandemic.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Samantha 01 said:


> Is it true that some standard breeders occasionally breed minis?


It's true that some breeders breed more than one variety. 

For example, if you look at the Poodle Club of Canada Breeder List linked above you'll see in the far right column headed Variety that a few breed two or even all three varieties. 

There may be some few breeders who very rarely breed a second variety without making mention of it on their site but that's really rare.

If they're breeding more than one variety even if only rarely, they'll be showing that variety also so its no benefit to them to not mention it. 

That's another piece of info that the Poodle Clubs might help with.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Check out Rayah if the aren't already on the list. They are a member here and switched from standards to minis recently.


----------



## Samantha 01 (May 31, 2021)

Okay great. Thanks for the info.


----------

